# honeyman test the water



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/IMG_0169_1_2_1.jpg


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Ed... did you make these nucs?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Yes you can get 14 out of a 4x8 sheet


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

What size is that 1.5 inch? They make a grey and a blue board that are denser than the pink. I' m wondering if the bees will chew it? Nice job....I thought that they were bought until the question was posed.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

bluegrass said:


> What size is that 1.5 inch? They make a grey and a blue board that are denser than the pink. I' m wondering if the bees will chew it? Nice job....I thought that they were bought until the question was posed.



I would go with the pink...there are very few drones in a little nuc, and pink is much better for girls, they don't like blue or grey as much.


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

ScadsOBees said:


> they don't like blue or grey as much.


I don't know about that. 
I know a lot of girls who like blue better than pink


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice job honeyman!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Mating nuc*



ScadsOBees said:


> I would go with the pink...there are very few drones in a little nuc, and pink is much better for girls, they don't like blue or grey as much.


The foam board is 3/4" I think if I make more I will buy 1" and look at blue board to see if it is stronger, I only painted them to make then a little stronger. I used one from "Mann Lake" to get an idea how to make them, it takes a lot of work but the weather has been bad so I keep busy makeing things. I cant remember who but they had drawings posted on how to make them for $1.

And don`t you guys call me a sissy for useing pink or I will hit you with my purse, and "Menards" only has pink so there


----------



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

Nucs for a dollar


http://nordykebeefarm.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=46&PN=1


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

What did you use to cut it with? They look so professional!!

I've tried cutting 2" stuff (contractor grade- hubbys a carpenter) with a long kitchen knife as well as a sheetrock knife. Maybe cutting the 1" stuff is easier? The sheetrock knife made too large of a cut and it was sloppy. The sharp knife made a nice smooth cut but it was hard to keep it going straight. The last thing I tried was my table saw - which at first was cutting wonderfully then all of a sudden it started catching it and ripping it out of my hands, causing the foam to rip as well (not to mention dangerous). Later I realized that the blade was heating up and "melting" the foam onto the blade, so maybe if I wouldve given it a break every so often it wouldnt pull??

I already cut out wood to make about 8 baby nucs but I like the foam ones too.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Dee
I cut them with a table saw and radial arm saw, yes slow is better so you dont heat the blade'

Camera makes things look better


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Did you make the frames yourself?


----------

